# Cost Of Eletricity in Phuket



## wazza

Thinking of a three month stay and costing out things, jsut wounder if any one knows the cost of power per kilo watt, Iknow the land lords try and get at you so i need an idea if posslble. Thanks for the help


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - when we rented on Phuket (until April last year) we ensured we paid out own metered power account, landlord had six villas on a property all individually metered, in landlord's name they just gave us the account each month; I'm aware some landlords have an all-inclusive fee for electricity and water that is way in excess of actual costs.

Something to be aware of when you are renting. 

We had aircon but didn't use it, for a three room villa (bedroom, lounge/dining/kitchen, bathroom) we were generally around 500b per month. Aircon would be the biggest expense some people choose to live with it on all day. One surprise we had was a month when we were away most of the time - usage below 200b there was nothing to pay. 

There is a Phuket forum [more[/url] may help with general inquiries. I found a thread there from January this year mentioning electricity costs between 5-7 baht per unit.


----------



## wazza

Song_Si said:


> Hi - when we rented on Phuket (until April last year) we ensured we paid out own metered power account, landlord had six villas on a property all individually metered, in landlord's name they just gave us the account each month; I'm aware some landlords have an all-inclusive fee for electricity and water that is way in excess of actual costs.
> 
> Something to be aware of when you are renting.
> 
> We had aircon but didn't use it, for a three room villa (bedroom, lounge/dining/kitchen, bathroom) we were generally around 500b per month. Aircon would be the biggest expense some people choose to live with it on all day. One surprise we had was a month when we were away most of the time - usage below 200b there was nothing to pay.
> 
> There is a Phuket forum [more[/url] may help with general inquiries. I found a thread there from January this year mentioning electricity costs between 5-7 baht per unit.


thanks for the info


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - just re-read your post; as you're only intending to stay three months, maybe you're better off with an all-inclusive price, as long as their costs are reasonable, as getting a final account etc may be problematic. 

Some places also charge for water; where we live now this is 150-200b per month for a family home, but in Phuket where we rented the villas were on their own well supply for toilet/bathroom/kitchen so no charge; had to purchase drinking water though as Phuket water is not suitable for drinking, you can pay 1 baht/lite at little self-service places, or in many areas there is a delivery service 15 baht for 20 litres.


----------



## wazza

I have stayed mainly in hotels with all included prices, but this time i was looking at a one bed unit , the hotel was costing all up with aircon ,about 16.500 bht per month , I think this is pritty fair price (low seasson). no brecky.but close to everything,do you think this is a fair enough price , good quality not a dump ,has safe tv linnin every day pool,ect,your input is much appreaciated.


----------

